# Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 vcdi vs 1.8 ecotec - EU version



## antarian (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I am just curious if someone can tell me some experience with these two engines? I tried to find some information about 2.0 vcdi 163 but I cant find any test or anything. I know this is US forum, so propably nobody will have experience .... I just trying it.

Does anybody own the car with this engine and can tell me his or her experiences? I will be pleased for any information. (noise, speed, acceleration, gear, fuel consumption .... simply anything )) )

In the end I will say that I ordered 2.0 vcdi 163 yesterday but I spoke with dealer that I will maybe change this to 1.8 ecotec.

If somebody can compare these 2 engines I will be very pleased. (on paper diesel looks really great, but unfortunatelly I wasnt able to drive it because no dealers have it:-( I drove only 1.8 ecotec).

Difference in money is only 1500 EUR which is not a lot for diesel.

thanks in advance for any response and sorry for my poor english :-D


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In Australia the 1.8 engine is considered to be crude and under powered, the 1.4 turbo the best petrol engine, but the 120 kw 360 NM diesel the pick of the engines available. I have one and it is great.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I would have said diesel too. 

How's that diesel holding up for you? We're likely getting that engine here in the States, and we're worried that some person with a penchant for not maintaining cars will get one and ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just did my first trip in the diesel and now have 2,000km on the clock so the engine is not fully freed up yet. I did a rough calculation and got about 15 and a quarter KM per litre. 641km for 42 litres, the tank holds 60 litres. That is close to 400miles for 11us gallons. The car was loaded with luggage 3 passengers and the climate control was on all the time. I used the cruise control and most of the trip was at 110kph and the gearbox was left in auto mode. there was also some low speed town and sightseeing driving up the NSW (Australia) north coast.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks! I make that out to be roughly 35 miles per US gallon. (Darned gallons being different size everywhere in the world!) Not that bad for a fully loaded car with A/C blasting doing 68 mph.


----------

